# عايز اتوب



## nobel (28 فبراير 2006)

عايز اتوب ياربى   ومش عارف
ابكى واقول توبت وارجع تانى   
اعاهدك وارجع اخون ياربى واعاهدك 
تانى قدام زمانى واقول خلاص التوبه من قلبى وارجع واخون واعاهدك تانى ادام زمانى واقول خلاص التوبه من قلبى وارجع واخون واعاهدك تانى 
ساعدنى يخضع فكرى لفكرك وادينى اعيش بحواسك فيا خلى قلبى بحسب قلبك  وادينى اعيش بمسيحيك فيا
ارجوك ربى ادينى التوبه الحقيقيه توبه المراة السامريه توبه زكا العشار 
ادينى لا انظر الى الوراء كما فعلت زوجه لوط  
ادينى انظر الى الامام  فقط  اجعلنى اتكل عليك فى كل شئ فانت يا ربى القادر على اعلتى سواءماديا او روحيا وانا فى انتظارك مع انك موجود بجانبى وانا المحتاج وانا ايل مش حاسس بيك
 يارب انا بطلبك اليوم لتخلصنى من كل خطايايا الكثيره التى لا اعر ف عددها ولا استطيع ياربى ان اقول لك  سواء اقبلنى ليك يارب نقينى  امح اثامى علمنى الصلاه   ادينى المحبه والايمان والرجاء فبدونهم الانسان لا شئ  ارجوك ربى ادينى حياه التسليم ادينى اعتمد عليك كن لى سراج كن لى معين كن لى اله ولا احد غيرك  كن نورى  انا الجميع تركونى اما انت يارب ف لم تتركنى قبلتنى رغم وساختى وعيوبى فارجو يارب انا تزيدنى وتدينى القوه لاصير لك   وادينى التوبه الحقيقه 
ياربى ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه       
يا يسوعى انى اريد ان اربحك انت لذلك خرجت وساعدنى لكى لا انظر الى الوراء ابداااااااااا    ياربى انا ثقتى فيك كبيره انك يارب كما  اخرجت شعبك اسرائيل من مصر بيد قويه ستخرجنى من ارض مذلتى ارض غربتى  ايضا  وكما شققت البحر امام شعب اسرائيل  ايضا ستشقه امامى   واعلم ايضا يا الهىانك كما اسيت قلب فرعون على شعبك   اعلم انى ساجد صعوبات كثيره ولكن فى النهايه سأخذ منك السف سيف نصرتى وانتى عارف يارب انا عايز اقول لك ايه لانك عارف ايه ايل فى قلبى من غير ما اقول ولكنك يار ب تلتمس من يطلبك وانا الان يارب فى بدايه الصيام اجعلنى ابتدى معك بدايه جديده  بدايه صح خاليه من كل العيوب السابقه وزد ايمانى واعطنى كيلا ملبدا مهزوزا فائضا لانك انت قلت هزا اونك يارب لا ترد طالبين     ربى انى اعرف انى ليس فيا شئ صالح 
وانى كثيرا ما اسقط فى غلطه مرة واثنين وثلاث  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  انت تعرف ربى ولذلك اطلب منك المعونه لان ملعون من اتكل على ذراع بشر   
يسوعى ارجوك اسمع لى ورد عليا سريعا  
يارب انت طلبت لبطرس لك لا يفنى ايمانه فاطلب منك ايضا لكى لا يفنى ايمانى    
ارجوك ربى اسمعنى واستجب لى واعطينى التوبه الحقيقيه   انا المحتاج
                                         القلب الباكى
                غريبا عشت فى الدنيا نزيلا مثل ابائى
                اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## +AMIR+ (28 فبراير 2006)

*صلاة حلوه جدا يا nobel*
*بتحرك مشاعر كتير جوه القلب*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير و يقبل صلاتك *


----------



## nobel (1 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخويا العزيز  ربنا يعوضك على ردك الجميل 
                                 القلب الباكى


----------

